# Highly Recommended Mats For Garage Flooring!



## sevnnh (May 14, 2010)

Hello guys i just newly redesign my garage and I added some garage flooring mats for which i did not have before and wow was it spectacular on how easy and clean my garage look with the new garage mats installed!

I have to let everyone know because CocoMatsNmore Provided me with excellent customer service as i must have call them back about inquiry at least more than five time and they happily provided with me sizing.

Well check their garage section because this is something i recommend!
http://www.cocomatsnmore.com/Garage-Flooring-Doormats

and i been following them on tweeter too and it seem like they are having a sale on their flooring look at how they are promoting it, its quite a video showing the gist of their flooring inventory

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXj4zogeGgA[/ame]

Good day to everyone!


----------



## rustywrangler (May 19, 2010)

Great product, can I recommend that you add this to our product reviews section: http://www.garageretreat.com/forums/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=27


----------



## tophermarshall (May 7, 2012)

Old topic, I know. But I have Wellness Mats in a portion of my garage for my work bench. These mats are really made for the kitchen, but they work well in other parts of the house. I have two 5x3 Maxum mats. http://www.wellnessmats.com/shop/maxum.php


----------

